# Sony xbr65x850a



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

On the way! Due to arrive Friday afternoon.

Hopefully I'm not :spend: for nothing.

Moving up from a Sony XBR4 52 inch screen, which will become my garage-mahal TV, replacing two old 27" tube TVs (I spend a lot of time playing with cars in my garage).

Originally, I was all set on the Samsung 8500 plasma until I saw the picture quality of the 4k TVs. Actually, my wife first saw the 4k TVs and gushed about their picture. Since she hates shopping for electronics (unless it starts with 'i'), I was quite surprised by this interest. Lucky me, my birthday and Christmas day are very, very close, so this TV became a bday/xmas gift to me! Yes, I did marry well. Thanks! :R

I'm not terribly good at all the technical terminology on hdtv's, so I will give a general review once I get the set up and running.

Fortunately for me, my new-ish pre/pro does 4k upscaling, so I'm pretty set there. The active 3d isn't a concern as said wife gets motion sickness and 3d TV/movie viewing doesn't work for her. To be honest, it isn't my thing either (and you kids get off my lawn!lddude.

Friday can't come soon enough for me. I'm pretty excited about this new arrival.

If you have specific questions, please let me know and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! I have several Sony products and I like all of them. :T Keep us in the loop!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats admranger! Very nice way to pair up with your high-end audio system.

Did you get Sony's 4k media server?

-Robert


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats!!!
I can't wait to just hear your impressions on thus set. I'm considering getting one myself, any and all input would be great.


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Robert Zohn said:


> Congrats admranger! Very nice way to pair up with your high-end audio system.
> 
> Did you get Sony's 4k media server?
> 
> -Robert


Thanks Robert (and all others who offered congrats!). My system is ok and continually evolving. Speakers just moved to the front of the upgrade line. :spend::spend::spend: Really enjoying the av8801's capabilities. 

I did not get the server. It was free with the 900a, but I didn't want the glossy screen or the side speakers. I'm an Oppo guy so I'll wait for their product before I completely dive in to 4k… I dearly hope 4k isn't the new betamax. :yikes:

I'll do my best to offer impressions, etc. This is me waiting at the front door. :foottap:


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Ugh. Shipping company called to let me know I won't be seeing this until Monday. Lovely. :crying:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

admranger said:


> Ugh. Shipping company called to let me know I won't be seeing this until Monday. Lovely. :crying:


That happened when I got my F-8500. If its in your city they may let you pick it up. I was offered but just waited for Monday it sucked. I suggest you go to the movies to ease your pain. Congrats on the new set.


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow. It just keeps getting better from the clowns at Amazon. This is clearly a first world problem, but I never thought I'd be disappointed to see at 65" Panasonic VT plasma show up at my house. Yep, they sent me the wrong TV. Not even the same brand!

Amazon's wonderful customer service person was unhelpful, offering me a refund (yeah, now that all the sales are over that'll do me a lot of good) or reorder and wait a week for another one. I chose the latter since I was bent over a barrel, so to speak. So other than "sorry" they offered no compensation, expedited shipping, or other good will to make sure I remained a reasonably satisfied customer. Very disappointing.

What really stunk was lugging the 108 lb Sony off the TV stand…and then getting to put it back up on the stand again.

:hissyfit:

I should have called Robert Zohn instead…<sigh>

http://valueelectronics.com


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

admranger said:


> Wow. It just keeps getting better from the clowns at Amazon. This is clearly a first world problem, but I never thought I'd be disappointed to see at 65" Panasonic VT plasma show up at my house. Yep, they sent me the wrong TV. Not even the same brand!
> 
> Amazon's wonderful customer service person was unhelpful, offering me a refund (yeah, now that all the sales are over that'll do me a lot of good) or reorder and wait a week for another one. I chose the latter since I was bent over a barrel, so to speak. So other than "sorry" they offered no compensation, expedited shipping, or other good will to make sure I remained a reasonably satisfied customer. Very disappointing.
> 
> ...


Wow! I would have been greatly disappointed, and you figure they would offer you something for the hassle.


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, it finally arrived. I've been watching some TV shows on it tonight. 

I'm using the Marantz AV8801 to take the DVR output, convert it to 4K, and output it to the TV via the HDMI 1 input (Audioquest Carbon cables all around, for whatever that is worth).

Remember, I'm coming from a 52 inch 1080p LCD TV to a 65 inch 4K TV, so multiple variables other than the Sony XBR part of both sets.

Very, very, very crisp and clear picture on the new set. The level of detail you can see is pretty impressive.

The auto setup was very easy. I have tried a few settings, but nothing serious. Random clicks of the remote to try this or that and see what the difference is.

The true test will come on Sunday, watching football. 

So far, so good.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good to hear and keep us in the loop! :T


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

One small issue so far: scrolling text sometimes is jerky (e.g., ESPN bottom line).

Do I need to change the motion flow setting on the Sony or something else? It's not too annoying, but it is noticeable.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

admranger said:


> One small issue so far: scrolling text sometimes is jerky (e.g., ESPN bottom line).
> 
> Do I need to change the motion flow setting on the Sony or something else? It's not too annoying, but it is noticeable.


Is there some kind of smooth motion feature or something to that affect, that you don't have enabled?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It could be the source as well. Does the video, ie the game, seem jerky as well?


----------



## HatlessChimp (Dec 31, 2013)

I was thinking of getting the 55" 850 and using it as a desktop monitor. At the moment I have the 65" x900 but my missus had a cry and wanted it in the living room because she was unhappy with the 55" 1080p sammy. lol
Im going to wait now till the 2014 set come out. Im still yet to see the 850 in person.

I need hdmi 2.0 native and dp1.2/1.3 for the next 4k TV.


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

mechman said:


> It could be the source as well. Does the video, ie the game, seem jerky as well?


The game is fine and the jerky scrolling text is intermittent.

I'll dink around with a few settings tomorrow (Jan 1) and see what happens.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If the game doesn't get jerky and the scroll bar does, it's probably an issue with the source = ie ESPN or your provider (cable, satellite and their compression) maybe.


----------

